# First mite count---- 0 mites ????



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Are you sure you know what they look like?


----------



## spunky (Nov 14, 2006)

*mites*

I thought I knew what they looked like . I sure didnt see anything that resembled any of the pics I ever saw.


----------



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

> Are you sure you know what they look like?


That was my first thought too. You almost certainly have some mites but if your mite population is low and other conditions are right, you might not see any drop over 72 hours. Many factors can affect mite drop such as the amount of brood rearing going on, whether there is brood currently emerging, the temperature and humidity levels, and the amount of grooming going on. Try leaving your sticky boards in for a week and see what turns up. Try doing an "enhanced" drop count using powdered sugar as suggested by Randy Oliver.... let's see if I can find the thread... ah yes. Review this:

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=200973


----------



## spunky (Nov 14, 2006)

*mites*

Thanks George, for the link .


----------



## bee crazy (Oct 6, 2005)

*Local help is here*

Spunky, if your availble there is a meeting of the Wabash Valley Beekeepers Association Saturday morning at 9 am at the Vigo Co. fairgrounds floraculturial building. Pull your sticky brds. in the morning before the meeting and wrap them in plastic wrap and bring them in. We have a lot of helpful and knowledgeable beeks who are willing to help you. Coffee and donuts will be served. Hope you can come.


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

You may not get a large drop from first year hives. It usually becomes a bigger problem in the 2nd year.


----------



## spunky (Nov 14, 2006)

bee crazy said:


> Spunky, if your availble there is a meeting of the Wabash Valley Beekeepers Association Saturday morning at 9 am at the Vigo Co. fairgrounds floraculturial building. Pull your sticky brds. in the morning before the meeting and wrap them in plastic wrap and bring them in. We have a lot of helpful and knowledgeable beeks who are willing to help you. Coffee and donuts will be served. Hope you can come.



Thanks for the invite. I am off to lake monroe with the family . Look forward though to attending a meeting sometime in the near future


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

this is my third year
my first year I didn't see a mite till mid august
this was probably partly because it took that long for them to get established and partly because I didn't know what I was looking for
don't worry, you're not getting left out of the mite drama
they'll show up

Dave


----------



## spunky (Nov 14, 2006)

drobbins said:


> this is my third year
> my first year I didn't see a mite till mid august
> this was probably partly because it took that long for them to get established and partly because I didn't know what I was looking for
> don't worry, you're not getting left out of the mite drama
> ...



I dont want the drama. I am going to just sugar dust anyway in august irregardless of this first sticky board test.


----------

